# Chinese are Rude



## Liminal (May 12, 2016)

Just ask the Queen.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 12, 2016)

Liminal said:


> Just ask the Queen.



I do not know if they are rude but a good majority of them are arrogant as can be...


----------



## Liminal (May 12, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Just ask the Queen.
> ...


They seem to believe that Americans and Europeans are stupid, dirty, and smell bad.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 12, 2016)

Liminal said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



And yet they still squat over ditches to shit.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 12, 2016)

Who cares what some kunt that worked to get hundreds of thousands of Americans killed to save her ass thinks of anyone being rude to her?

fuck her

the good die young and she's old a dirt


----------



## Unkotare (May 14, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Just ask the Queen.
> ...






You know "a good majority of them"?


----------



## waltky (May 15, 2016)

Did ya notice on dat video o' Queenie...

... it looks like half her nose chopped off...

... now dat's rude.


----------



## Vikrant (May 18, 2016)

I think Chinese diplomats have determined that contempt is the best gesture to adopt while dealing with Brits.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 18, 2016)

I have noticed that Chinese people can be hard.

if they areborn and raised in the West then they are normal.


----------



## Unkotare (May 18, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> I have noticed that Chinese people can be hard.
> 
> if they areborn and raised in the West then they are normal.




Ignorant, illogical statement of the day.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 18, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed that Chinese people can be hard.
> ...


Pick apart my sentence structure. You won't even find prejuduce, let alone illogic.


----------



## Unkotare (May 18, 2016)

Troll ^^^^^


----------



## Vikrant (May 18, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> I have noticed that Chinese people can be hard.
> 
> if they areborn and raised in the West then they are normal.



Chinese people are pretty reasonable. I think they are the first victim of Chinese oligarchy. Thus, they deserve our sympathy not ridicule.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed that Chinese people can be hard.
> ...


How was i ridiculing? Please don't infer that ON  me.


----------



## Vikrant (May 18, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



It appeared to me that you were generalizing entire Chinese population. 

Did you not say that Chinese people are hard to deal with unless they grow up in the west?


----------



## The Great Goose (May 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


I was generalising, not stereotyping.


----------



## Vikrant (May 18, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



Gross generalization is what leads to stereotyping.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


It was a mild comment. Back off punjab.


----------



## Vikrant (May 18, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



You cannot help being an Aussie


----------



## The Great Goose (May 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




you can be Aussie too


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


So...Not everyone in the world lives like you...yet they still survive and were the leaders of technology when others in the world were living as you say, stupidly..


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


Does he need to work on the Aussie twang?


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 18, 2016)

Liminal said:


> Just ask the Queen.



The Chinese are rude, dirty, ignorant of those around them.

But why?

The answer lies in their philosophy. Confusionism and all that.

In many other countries, if you annoyed someone, they'd hit you. In China they'd do all they could to avoid the problems. 

Modern example: getting on and off the subway or elevators. The doors open, those people who want to get on lurch forwards and get on the train or elevator. It makes sense right, the sooner you get on the quicker it leaves, or if you get on quicker you get a better place.
The people leaving the train or elevator will then have to move around those who are in their way, and they will do this without complaining. 

Go to a country like Japan with a completely different thought process, one of honor, one where killing was a part of this honorable society, and people are very careful about who they annoy. In China they don't care. There are no consequences to their actions. 

So, in China no one is aware of those around them, simply because they don't have to care, no one is going to harm them, or say anything, to save face and all that, so they simply don't think.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 18, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> I have noticed that Chinese people can be hard.
> 
> if they areborn and raised in the West then they are normal.



I've heard that Chinese people in the west can be just like those in China. There was an article about a Chinese person complaining about rules in Japan. The comments, many from Vancouver, were as scathing as those from people in China.


----------



## Vikrant (May 18, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



Having chided you a bit, I would proceed to state that The Queen is a nice lady and I think Chinese should have treated her a bit better. But, as I have said it before, Chinese have for some reason determined that contempt is the best gesture to adopt when dealing with Brits. Time would tell how prudent this policy would prove to be for Chinese.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Hey, sory about the racial slur, but i cant stand being politically corected. 

I mean it though, i welcome indian people in my country, and you can quote me on that. 

But i wont back down to political correction.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 18, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed that Chinese people can be hard.
> ...


I used to work in a factory with exclusively asins. We all had to let the chinese dominate.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 18, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



I've worked with the Chinese, and their management "style" sucks really badly.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 18, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Oh yeah, its not racial. They are hard cnts.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 19, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



Hard? I don't think they're hard. But that depends what you mean by hard.


----------



## Unkotare (May 19, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...





???????????


----------



## Unkotare (May 19, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...






???????????


----------



## Unkotare (May 19, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Just ask the Queen.
> ...







?????????????????????????????






Try again, professor.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 19, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Obviously.


----------



## Unkotare (May 19, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> I have noticed that Chinese people can be hard.
> 
> if they areborn and raised in the West then they are normal.






I guess you were born and raised in Illogiconia, the capital of Assholistan.


----------



## Vikrant (May 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed that Chinese people can be hard.
> ...



Ask him if he is Dumb, Drunk and Racist  

(He will get the joke)


----------



## Syriusly (May 20, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Just ask the Queen.
> ...



What ignorant bullshit.

The rude, dirty ignorant ones are idiots like you posting here.

I have spent a fair amount of time in China- from the north to the south and I have never been treated rudely- EVER- in China by Chinese.

The people in China are not obsessed with cleanliness as we are here, and yes- I would love it if they would clean the damn toilets more often, but they aren't dirty, and they are as educated as most Americans.

The level of ignorance and bigotry here at USMB still amazes me.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Ignorant bullshit huh? You know nothing about me to know whether it's ignorant or not. 

You've spend "a fair amount of time in China", what's a fair amount? A few months? 

You've been to the north and the south, wow, amazing. I've been to the north, the south, the east and the west. I think I trump you there. You base all of what you say off of your limited personal experience in China. 
But I can prove EVERYTHING I say.

The Chinese are rude. 

Even the Chinese govt is dealing with this. This is especially rampant among the new rich Chinese.

For Chinese Tourists Behaving Badly, A Government Blacklist

"
*For Chinese Tourists Behaving Badly, A Government Blacklist*"

"Not only are the Chinese bemoaning their rudeness at home and abroad, the government has responded with new rules that took effect this week, aimed at keeping loutish travelers in check."

In Switzerland they made a train just for Chinese tourists. 

Swiss rail service  offer special trains for 'rude' Chinese

"
*Special trains for ‘rude’ Chinese tourists launched in Switzerland *
"

"A mountain resort in Switzerland will run special trains for Chinese tourists, after receiving a litany of complaints about "rude" Asian travelers, authorities said."

Why are Chinese tourists so rude?

What the Chinese think

"
*Why are Chinese tourists so rude?*"

"They are seen as pushy, loud, impolite, unruly, and they are everywhere."

"A Chinese man who was recently vacationing at a Maldives resort flipped out after discovering that the restaurant where he wanted to eat was fully booked, Wang said. He yelled threats and slurs at Chinese staff until one member was in tears."

"“You cannot reason with these kinds of people,” Wang said. “They think they can do anything with their money.”"

"Apparently taking photos on campus was not enough. Some camera-toting Chinese would also stride into libraries and take photos without the permission of students, according to media reports."

I could go on all day.

Here are some personal experiences.

I went to Turpan in Xinjiang. I went of a self made tour with two Japanese and one Chinese Canadian (born in China), and it was the Chinese Canadian who had to go touch everything, typical Chinese. They were touching a 1,000+ year old wall in a very hot desert that was basically crumbling away. The Japanese and myself didn't touch it, we didn't feel the need and could probably see it was old and needed respecting.

Getting off the subway? Well, you'll have Chinese people pushing and shoving to get on the subway train before you get off. Irritating as hell. They do the same in elavators. The elavator comes close to the floor, they'll be standing right in the entrance, regardless of whether they know everyone is going to get off or not. And then when the door opens and they're confronted by 10 people waiting to get off, they'll push on anyway.

The Chinese are dirty.

Oh, where do I start? Picking noses, EVERYWHERE. Sat on a plane from China, next to me was a middle aged man digging in his nose for maybe 10 or 20 minutes.

I went on a sleeper bus, for my sins, you have to take your shoes off and go in socks or barefoot. The guy next to me was spitting on the floor. I basically told him (without words) that he was as disgusting as anything.

Spitting happens in a lot of places, in elevators, anywhere really. 

Children peeing and pooing anywhere. 

Chinese Parents Have Child Poop on Airplane Seat, Reactions

"
*Chinese Parents Have Child Poop on Airplane Seat, Reactions*"

They throw rubbish anywhere and everywhere. You go to natural places, I went to one called nine dragons pool. The people would just throw their rubbish into the countryside. One girl was coming down the mountain and said "don't bother, there's nothing at the top", yeah, nothing except the whole of nature, but they don't care about nature. 

The Chinese don't care about those around them.

Well the spitting, the wanting photos with waiguorens and louwais and just coming up and sitting by you and having their photo taken without even asking. 

Chinese passenger opens plane door for fresh air

"
*Chinese passenger opens plane door for fresh air*"

Want fresh air, just open the door. Who cares if your flight will be delayed by two hours, hey?

Scooters. Oh my god scooters. How many times have I nearly been hit by the idiots who ride these things. You can have a scooter lane right next to the sidewalk, and they'll be riding their scooter on the damn sidewalk. 

Sitting on the bus. They'll always take the outside seat, no matter what, and force people to squeeze in to get into the seat by the window. 

Again, I could go on all day.

If you think this is ignorance, then you're keeping your head away from the sun.


----------



## Dot Com (May 20, 2016)

I hate Orientals  HATE!!! 

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 20, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> I hate Orientals  HATE!!!
> 
> Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk



Hating people just because of where they come from is ridiculous. Within any group you'll find people you like and people you hate. 

Some people in the place you live (town, city etc) you'll hate, and people in Lesotho, or Taiwan, you'll get on well with. 

That's just human nature.


----------



## Dot Com (May 20, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > I hate Orientals  HATE!!!
> ...


what I really meant is I hate USMB Oriemtals- PoliticalChic & Unkotare

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare (May 20, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> .....
> 
> You've spend "a fair amount of time in China", what's a fair amount? A few months?
> 
> You've been to the north and the south, wow, amazing. I've been to the north, the south, the east and the west. I think I trump you there. .....




Why do you think that?


----------



## Dot Com (May 20, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > I hate Orientals  HATE!!!
> ...


ru an Oriental?!!! 

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare (May 20, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> ....
> what I really meant is I hate USMB Oriemtals- PoliticalChic & Unkotare.....




It's "Asian," you moron, and I'm not, you moron.


----------



## Syriusly (May 20, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> [Q
> Again, I could go on all day.
> 
> If you think this is ignorance, then you're keeping your head away from the sun.



I am sure you can go on day.

Some people, like you are obsessed by your bigotry.

Meanwhile- yeah I have been in China- repeatedly- and never had any problems.

I guess its just you they want to be rude to.


----------



## Dot Com (May 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


sooo..... you're a weeaboo?


----------



## waltky (May 20, 2016)

Granny says, "Dat's right...

... when Granny told her Chinaman investment broker...

... she gonna sell some o' her rickshaw stock...

... he got sassy an' said...

... 'No tickee, no laundly.'


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 21, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Ru? 

I know Ruguo which is Chinese for if. 

I know it as Burundi's international vehicle registration.

Stands for Rugby Union too, can't stand Rugby. 

It could be for Russia too. 

Hmmm...


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 21, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...



You know what's funny? You're willing to jump on my ass, take the high ground, and yet you've spent no time trying to understand the points I'm making. 

That's not my problem at all. You continue to think I'm a bigot, I don't give a shit. 

So, you've been in China repeatedly and had no problems. Maybe you just haven't been in China long enough for the issues I'm talking about to take effect, or maybe you stay in nice hotels where they lick foreigners's asses, and go around in taxis, and understand nothing anyone is saying to you right in front of your face.

I, on the other hand, know when a Chinese person is talking about me, and I've been in enough elevators, on enough subways, seen enough people spitting, seen enough selfishness to last me a life time. 

But then again I guess I've seen the real China, and you've seen the nicey nicey China.


----------



## Unkotare (May 21, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...









Or maybe you are just a prejudiced asshole who interprets the world through his own shitty attitude.


----------



## Syriusly (May 23, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Well I don't understand Mandarin or Cantonese, or any of the other languages of China- if you do- you certainly have the advantage of me.

But.....I do have a friend who has lived in China for over 20 years and IS fluent in Mandarin- and has travelled all over China- and he doesn't find the Chinese rude as a people. And he loves the Chinese people- but not the Chinese government. 

I have stayed at nice hotels- and yes- they are polite there- more polite than many hotels in Europe. But I have wandered through streets in small towns in China, and big cities- and never had a problem, other than turning down the usual offers of massage (that has changed- 15 years ago never got those offers).  I have traveled by train and taxi's and the subway- by the way the people riding the subway in Shanghai are as polite as people riding the subway in New York City.

So base upon my experiences and your experiences- you just appear to either attract rude Chinese- or you just perceive all Chinese as rude.

And I don't. 

Nor does my friend who has lived in China over 20 years and is fluent in Mandarin.

Sounds to me like what we have here is your personal prejudice.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 23, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



What you have to understand is that "rude" means many different things. 

I don't mean the Chinese will spit on people, I don't mean they'll be deliberately offensive towards foreigners. No, the exact opposite, they treat foreigners like film stars. Ie, hassling them for a photo, pointing at them and saying "waiguoren", saying "hello" and then laughing if you don't respond or laughing if you do respond. 

But most of why the Chinese are rude is based around what they do within their society, this isn't aimed at foreigners at all. Many of these things I would guess some people can adapt to, and for others they just remain an annoyance. 

Personal prejudice? How you take how someone acts is always going to be personal.

Beijing is Beijing. It's a tier one city. It has loads of foreigners, loads of Chinese people who are educated. Go to the sticks and live in places like that, then you'll see a different side to the Chinese. I've been to Beijing quite a few times and didn't get nearly as annoyed as I would in some tier 4 city.

So, all I'm suggesting is that my experience of China might be a little more "Chinese" than your view.


----------



## Syriusly (May 23, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Where have you lived in China and for how long?


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 23, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



I don't give personal information out on the internet, and especially on a website like this.


----------



## Unkotare (May 23, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...








You are not doing anything to explain away your obvious prejudice.


----------



## Unkotare (May 23, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...








But you are all too eager to reference your personal information when you need to make excuses for your prejudice.


----------



## Syriusly (May 23, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


So base upon my experiences and your experiences- you just appear to either attract rude Chinese- or you just perceive all Chinese as rude.

And I don't.

Nor does my friend who has lived in China over 20 years and is fluent in Mandarin.

Sounds to me like what we have here is your personal prejudice


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 23, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



No, you're not reading what I'm writing.

I didn't say ALL Chinese are rude. I said the Chinese are Rude. There's a difference. The latter is a generalized view, which holds up. It doesn't include all Chinese people. 

Do I attract rude Chinese people? Maybe, maybe that's because I've seen real Chinese society, not some white washed version. I can't comment on your experiences, but it seems you've not been looking at the evidence I posted as to what is rude about the Chinese. 

So your friend who has lived in a tier 1 city which is very international in comparison with other cities. 

I'll give an anecdote. A western person I knew who lived in a tier 2 city went to Shanghai and got annoyed because nobody really looked at him any more. He's that sort of guy, the sort who loves girls looking at him. The city he was living in I felt was one of the more progressive cities where people look at westerners less. Now imagine a city below that. 

Again, you're basing your view of what someone who has lived in Beijing has told you, and your own experiences from visits to, what I'm assuming at this point are, main cities.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 24, 2016)

Near Misses: Video Playlist

An example.

A guy in a truck tries to get around the traffic, that clearly isn't moving, and slams into a car that isn't moving.


----------



## Unkotare (May 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Near Misses: Video Playlist
> 
> An example.
> 
> A guy in a truck tries to get around the traffic, that clearly isn't moving, and slams into a car that isn't moving.








Your prejudice has made you illogical.


----------



## Unkotare (May 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...






You are transparently building on assumptions in an attempt to justify your prejudice.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 24, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...




"what I really meant is I hate USMB *Oriemtals* (sic)- PoliticalChic & Unkotare"


A true and abject lack of education exhibited in the above, explains the poster's outlook.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 26, 2016)

Disgusted Traveller Spots Passenger Napping With Bare Feet - So Throws His Shoes In Bin

"
Travelling can be a test of patience at the best of times – even without your fellow passengers annoying you.

So when a man took off his shoes and socks for an airport nap, it was all too much for one fellow traveller.

The ‘vigilante’, who said such behaviour showed a lack of respect, simply picked up the man’s footwear threw it in a bin."

Even the Chinese know there are a lot of Chinese who are rude too. Here's another example.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 5, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


.


----------

